# Dunkirk



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

just got back from watching this at imax. great film and great experience at imax .. highly recommended


----------



## Jue (Aug 1, 2016)

Just got back after watching & have to agree great film.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not the film I was expecting at all. More sombre, less gung go and more respectful. Very good film


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I watched it last night too. Epic, but think they failed to produce the true scale of it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Brilliant movie and no surprise being a Christopher Nolan film. The shot of the spitfire gliding over the beaches silently is just stunning.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

One of our clients saw it on a 4dx screen. Said it was unreal!!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Not the film I was expecting at all. More sombre, less gung go and more respectful. Very good film


thats exactly what i was thinking. if it had been a "Hollywood block buster type production" you'd have had the spitfire pilot punching the air after shooting diwn the German but here it was just carry on without celebration ... business as usual :driver:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

LeeH said:


> I watched it last night too. Epic, but think they failed to produce the true scale of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


did you watch on imax?


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Unfortunately not, no imax near me. 

I just wish they made it clear of the shear scale of the evacuation. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

I thought the depth (please don't take that out of context) of the film was truly humbling. It gave a very different perspective of that era. It made me think that we simply couldn't count on the young men and women of today if it happened again. 

A brilliantly simple and expressive film. Can't wait to see it again. It's a life long dream to visit Dunkirk and other areas from WW2.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Mark ST said:


> I thought the depth (please don't take that out of context) of the film was truly humbling. It gave a very different perspective of that era. It made me think that we simply couldn't count on the young men and women of today it happened again.
> 
> A brilliantly simple and expressive film. Can't wait to see it again. It's a life long dream to visit Dunkirk and other areas from WW2.


Couldn't agree more. The courage shown by young teenagers was nothing short of humbling.

Cooks


----------



## Helicopter_red (Oct 28, 2017)

I thought this was a great film too
I was initially confused by the none chronological order as it went from the spitfire crashing into the sea to night time in Dunkirk then back to daylight with the spitfire still crashing into the sea? was an inspiring film though and testiment to what the British forces and volunteers did for their country! Sure it wouldnt happen now

I did visit dunkirk on my way back from Ypres Belgium, there is a museum at Dunkirk which is fascinating, lots of war relics and telling a story etc. we then walked along the beach which just goes on and on, then we had a fantastic lunch in a Cafe first one on the beach nearest the museum!
Im sure there must be stuff to see around the town but sadly we didnt have time due to our crossing time, as the purpose of our trip was to go to Ypres for the 100th anniversary of the battle of Passchendaele which was so humbling!


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Helicopter_red said:


> I thought this was a great film too
> I was initially confused by the none chronological order as it went from the spitfire crashing into the sea to night time in Dunkirk then back to daylight with the spitfire still crashing into the sea? was an inspiring film though and testiment to what the British forces and volunteers did for their country! Sure it wouldnt happen now
> 
> I did visit dunkirk on my way back from Ypres Belgium, there is a museum at Dunkirk which is fascinating, lots of war relics and telling a story etc. we then walked along the beach which just goes on and on, then we had a fantastic lunch in a Cafe first one on the beach nearest the museum!
> Im sure there must be stuff to see around the town but sadly we didnt have time due to our crossing time, as the purpose of our trip was to go to Ypres for the 100th anniversary of the battle of Passchendaele which was so humbling!


I think the film sets it out as air land and sea and has three time perspectives from each which would account for the seemingly contradictory accounts.

It's good to know there's still folk out there who have the respect that veterans deserve.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Mark ST said:


> I thought the depth (please don't take that out of context) of the film was truly humbling. It gave a very different perspective of that era. It made me think that we simply couldn't count on the young men and women of today if it happened again.
> 
> 2.


So true


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Was bought this on Bluray. Can't wait to get it watched again.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Epic film and the film quality is amazing, really notice the difference with it being **** in 65mm film for 70% of the footage

Special features are definitely worth a watch too if you have the bluray bits, amazing how they managed it

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Mark ST said:


> Was bought this on Bluray. Can't wait to get it watched again.


ill probably invest. gotta set up the surround sound too :argie:


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

enc said:


> ill probably invest. gotta set up the surround sound too :argie:


That's why I've not watched it today. The Christmas Tree is taking up the surround sound plug socket. Tree is coming down tomorrow so surround sound will be back! Got to do the film justice :thumb:


----------

